# Season Pass shows not being recorded all of a sudden



## AnotherTVAddict (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all,
Within the last week or so, my Tivo Premiere has stopped recording some of my Season Pass shows. For example, this week, it hasn't recorded a single 'Daily Show' and it wasn't planning on recording the new episode of Fringe tomorrow night.

I've verified through the Season Pass manager that it's aware of the upcoming episodes and when I click 'View Upcoming Episodes', they are all listed and appear to have episode information too. But the new episodes aren't checked to be recorded. 

I've gone into the 'To Do List' and for both the Daily Show and Fringe, no entries were listed for future shows. When I manually told TiVo to record them, they showed up, but not before then. I also looked at the 'Recording History', hoping it would say why The Daily Show wasn't recorded, and it wasn't listed there either. It's like TiVo just decided to ignore certain shows entirely. I have a fair number of season passes, and it seems to only be affecting the new shows for this season.

I've restarted the TiVo and gone back into the Season Pass manager and that didn't seem to make any changes.

A few other details; I have a TiVo Premiere, Series 4 with 2 tuners running version 20.2.1.2-01-2-746. As best as I can tell, the guide information is up to date and my cable provider is Comcast. Let me know if there's any other useful information I can provide.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## zorgon (Nov 1, 2005)

I am having this same problem with an XL4. I'm running version 20.2.1.2-01-2-758. It is driving me nuts.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

AnotherTVAddict said:


> Hi all,
> Within the last week or so, my Tivo Premiere has stopped recording some of my Season Pass shows. For example, this week, it hasn't recorded a single 'Daily Show' and it wasn't planning on recording the new episode of Fringe tomorrow night.
> 
> I've verified through the Season Pass manager that it's aware of the upcoming episodes and when I click 'View Upcoming Episodes', they are all listed and appear to have episode information too. But the new episodes aren't checked to be recorded.
> ...


My guess would be that for some reason the TiVo isn't recognizing that the channel number specified in the season pass matches the channel number in the guide (with the program that should be recorded). Do you use a tuning adapter? Could the channels involved be SDV channels? Could your cable company have shuffled its lineup somehow? You could try creating a new season pass from one of the current guide listings.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Another cause for this is if you use the 'Keep at most' in conjunction with Keep Until I Delete (KUID) in your Season Pass settings.
When you reach your keep at most number, the Tivo will stop recording future episodes.

ETA:
In this situation, the Tivo will still let you manually set the show to record if space permits.


----------

